

Vintage and Retro Free Fonts for Your Designs - AgenceElysium
http://www.agenceelysium.com/agenceelysium-blog/31-freebies/628-35-vintage-and-retro-free-fonts-for-your-designs.html
One of the most important elements of the web designing is the [LINK=http://designmodo.com/letterform/]Typography[/LINK] which can change a normal art into an attractive and an elegant piece of art. The most recent and the popular design trend are the [B]retro styled fonts[/B] or elements. The right selection and the proper usage of the fonts or typography play an important role in conveying the appropriate message to the clients. The latest trend and techniques of using the retro and vintage script fonts have become very popular in the recent years almost in majority of the small and large scale corporate designs, blogs, online stores, and portfolios.
======
FamousAspect
Thanks for sharing these awesome, free fonts! No joke, I've been thinking
about using a rubber stamp style title in a logo I was planning on working on
and this one fits the bill.

